# Look 481 SL review and photos



## Francis Cebedo

New bike time but I didn't want one with all those gaudy logos and labels. I wanted one that was stealthy and understated. You know, wolf in sheep's clothing.

Guess my ride. Like I said, it's very nondescript so only the most cunning industry insider will be able to detect even the brand of the new rig.

Here's some photos:

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-005.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-006.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-007.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-008.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-009.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-010.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-011.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-012.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-013.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-014.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-016.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-018.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-015.jpg"><br><br>

Why this bike?
---------------
This kind of happened by accident. I had an opportunity to get a Look frame at a great price. Finding information on the bike though was not easy. I didn't know anyone who rode this bike and I could not find a dealer that had the bike available to look at or try. Seems like a popular bike in Europe but definitely under-marketed here in Northern California.

On the web, there was NO info. Roadbikereview was actually the best source of info. There were 10 reviews by users on the predecessor KG381 and the Look Manufacturer forum had some info. From what I know, the 481 is very similar to the 381. 200 grams lighter is the main difference I could find.


The frame and fork
---------------
The workmanship and finish on this frame are spectacular. The photos I've seen previously didn't do it justice. The frame is flawless and the paint seems perfect. I previously owned a Colnago CT1 and the paint was definitely a letdown. The elaborate paint scheme looks good from a distance but as you take a closer look, the detail work is pretty rough. The worst part is the paint seems to chip every time road debris hits it. The Look paint seems thicker and more durable. Time will tell.

The retail price is a hefty $2700. A lot of uber-coin. The good news is it comes with free stuff unlike some of it's uber-frame friends. It comes with an HSC4 fork, Ergo post 2 seatpost, FSA headset. $750 worth of nice goods, I estimate.

I'm 5'8" and normally ride a 52 cm bike. On the Colnago, which have short top tubes, I got a 53 cm bike which fit perfectly. On this Look which had a long top tube, I got a 51 cm bike. Scary but it turns out to be a perfect fit. It is virtually identical to the 53 cm Colnago.

The frame weighs exactly 3.0 lbs on the 51cm size.


The build
---------------
Dura Ace 10. This is probably the single biggest reason I wanted a new bike. I got to try it and I would say it's 25% better than DA-9, and not because it has one extra gear. The cranks are noticeably stiffer. They look great too on a carbon frame with shaped tubes. If you have a steel, classic-looking frame thes cranks will clash! The brakes are about 25% more powerful. The shifter action is sooo smooth and have a push-button feel. The new hoods are longer and skinnier. Of course I justified it to my wife by using the safety angle!

A word to the wise though, the bottom bracket bearings of Dura Ace 10 have a lot of friction.There's the sealed bearings which have a ton of grease and a tight seal. Plus there's the outer seal with a rubber o-ring to prevent dirt. Dura Ace cranks do not spin freely. Maybe after a year they might. I cleaned out the grease and removed the o-ring... much better. The needle bearings on DA-9 spin much better since you can adjust the tension.

American Classic 350 wheels - I love these wheels! 24/28 spokes with Sapim bladed spokes. These late 2004 models have a deeper rim than previous years and the hub body is wider. These weigh in at 1270 grams. They are plenty stiff laterally for my 140 lb. carcass. Mated with Conti Attack/Force tires, these wheels are fast and the handling is very confidence inspiring. On big hill-climb days, I put on 350 wheels with DT revolution spokes (1190 grams) and Veloflex Corsa tires (160 grams each).

Fizik Arione Saddle - This is about an inch longer on the tail. It works nicely when going in an aero tuck and pedaling in that position. It fits me nicely so I'm thankful (cause I like the way this saddle looks). Once in a while I wish the saddle was softer.

ITM Stem and 31.8 bar - Very nice. I think these 31.8 diameter bars are notiecably stiffer even for my weight.

Time Impact Mag-Ti pedals - Big platform, very light. I'm not quite sure still after 6 months. I've had trouble clicking in for the first 3 months. Now that they're fully broken in and I can find the cleats, I've clicked out accidentally in the last couple of weeks. I've tightened the tension now so we'll see.

Ciclosport HAC4 Plus - The reviews are true. This is the hardest bike computer to learn. It was designed on Mars. Now that I have it figured out, it's a mediocre bike computer but a brilliant tool after the ride. Hook it up to the PC after the ride and voila. Graphs up the ying-yang. Altitude, Heart rate, power, speed, temperature, endorphin reading, stock quotes....

Bike weight as pictured is 16.4 lbs


The Ride
----------------
My background - First off, I've only been riding road bikes regularly for 3 years. I feel very green at this and have a lot to learn. It's a subtle sport you see. I've owned a Trek 5500, Litespeed Tuscany, and Siena, and most recently a Colnago CT1.

I've ridden this Look 481 SL for 15x over the last 6 weeks. The verdict so far is a resounding 10/10. The bike is very, very smooth on the up and down. It absorbs vibrations nicely and it smooths out bumps and cracks on the road. Even the daunting railroad tracks I have to cross near my house are tamed down. To complement this, the lateral rigidity of this bike is perfect as well. The front triangle is very solid laterally. When I lean this bike on a curvy descent, the bike takes the lean and stays there. It asks, "is this good, sir". It's like a laser that stays on the track you point it at. Most other bikes I've ridden so far complain a bit and a bit of negotiation takes place before the I get my ideal cornering lean.

The descending ability of this bike is very similar to the Colnago CT1 (ti/carbon frame). It begs to be ridden fast downhill. It's very confidence inspiring because the frame is so stiff laterally. The main difference with the CT1 is the front of the Look is smoother. This is probably because of a smoother fork and the front triangle is carbon as opposed to ti and was designed to absorb shock. The geometry seems a tad less quick/twitchy as well. Both Litespeeds I had were miserable descenders. A lot of corrections were needed perhaps because of flexy front triangles. The Look also pedals very comfortably at downhill speeds approaching 40 mph unlike the Litespeeds.

Climbing ability of the bike seems very good. It is equal to the CT1 and the Litespeed Siena. The bottom bracket seems very stiff and acceleration is very responsive. I seem to recall this was a highlight of the Trek 5500 as well, very stiff BB.

So there, very comfortable, great descender and climbing bike. I'm at a loss right now how a better frame can be had. I'm sure they're there though... next year...

francois

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-017.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-019.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-022.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-026.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-001.jpg"><br><br>
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/look/look-002.jpg"><br><br>


----------



## pugdog1

So, you are saying Look makes a good frame?


----------



## Dave Hickey

Very nice. I have the 381 Jalabert version in the same size. I totally agree with your comments about ride and build quality.


----------



## BugMan

Francois - that was one of the most enjoyable (and visually pleasing) bike reviews I've ever read! Nice!

You've inspired me. I just finished building my 486 as a dedicated TT bike - it's begging for pictures and a review. I'll get one up soon.

Ted


----------



## Mads Koch

*Now I'm even more excited...*

After reading your review of your Look-bike I'm even more excited to finish my black KG486. I'm really looking forward to feel the frame's good quality when explorer the roads.

A little info at the early stage:

Frame (Size 51 w/seatclamp and cagebolts) = 1561 grams (HEAVYYYYY but fast? hehe)
Fork (uncut) = 351 grams (uhm nice and really light)
Headset (w/topcap and plug) = 99 grams
Spacers (15mm/10mm/5mm) = 8/6/3 grams.

Pictures will follow when the build is finished!

Can anyone tell me how much setback the Look Ergopost has? Don't know if I use my Extralite The Post UL (liiiiight and with no setback and NOT french) or I should for a Ergopost (a little bit heavy but looks so good with the frame)?!

At last... current using Ritchey WCS ergobars but I want carbonbars and with flat straight for resting the hands like the GASS (only lighter). Any suggestions? 

Sorry my poor english but I hope you understand!


----------



## ipaul

One of the best reviews I've ever read. Nice pictures too! The only disappointment to your build, is "How could you use TIME pedals?" No wonder you pulled out of them. The bike rejected you (only kidding). Good luck with the bike and just enjoy.


----------



## ChristianB

It's a Trek isn't it ??? I'm right, I know I'm right!!! What do I win ? And it's aluminium right? (Except for the carbon stem and steerer..)

;-) Real bauty, that one. Can't wait for mine to appear...

Ride happily ever after!


----------



## spookyload

Mads Koch said:


> Can anyone tell me how much setback the Look Ergopost has? Don't know if I use my Extralite The Post UL (liiiiight and with no setback and NOT french) or I should for a Ergopost (a little bit heavy but looks so good with the frame)?!


I was using an Alien carbon post when I got the frame. It has now been replaced with the Look post. The post has three setback settings. The first one is almost no setback, and the third position is 60mm aft of there. It allows for great flexibility when adjusting the saddle. I use the middle postion. It is a bit on the tubby side of weight, but the finish is superb, and the post matches the frames carbon pattern and finish to a T.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ipaul said:


> One of the best reviews I've ever read. Nice pictures too! The only disappointment to your build, is "How could you use TIME pedals?" No wonder you pulled out of them. The bike rejected you (only kidding). Good luck with the bike and just enjoy.


Maybe it's TIME for my pedals to go and I LOOK somewhere else 

francois


----------



## spookyload

Great build Francois. The only look accessorie you are missing is the Look carbon stem. There seem to be a bunch of the floating around ebay right now. With that installed, you will have every look accessorie available minus the pedals.


----------



## Oneheart

*Look 481 SL*

I've owned my 481 SL for 3 weeks now: 481 SL frame, DA 9 speed, DA hubs, 28 lazer spokes, velocity aerohead rims, EMS carbon bar... this is an excellent bike. I'm not surprised, having put around 20K miles on my kg281 including many alp climbs. On the first ride of the 481 I immediately noticed the ride was stiffer but softer than my 281... if that makes any sense. I've never ridden a better frame. Look's quality is amazing. I had lusted for years for a Colnago but after a bike store owner/friend of mine visited the Colnago and Look factories and told me about the huge difference in quality control he saw in the Look factory, I went with the Look and have never regretted it.


----------



## nyvram

Oneheart said:


> I've owned my 481 SL for 3 weeks now: 481 SL frame, DA 9 speed, DA hubs, 28 lazer spokes, velocity aerohead rims, EMS carbon bar... this is an excellent bike. I'm not surprised, having put around 20K miles on my kg281 including many alp climbs. On the first ride of the 481 I immediately noticed the ride was stiffer but softer than my 281... if that makes any sense. I've never ridden a better frame. Look's quality is amazing. I had lusted for years for a Colnago but after a bike store owner/friend of mine visited the Colnago and Look factories and told me about the huge difference in quality control he saw in the Look factory, I went with the Look and have never regretted it.


I concur. I have a black/blue 281 that I've done some cat 5 racing on for a couple of years and its a far better bike than I am a rider. Going up hills...man. If I'm the zone and I start hammering on the pedals, it seems to LEAP up the hill. The potential is always there..too bad the rider isn't better.

This is analagous to a great hit in golf; one good drive & you are ready for more even if the other 90 strokes sucked. You attack one hill strongly and crest it, and you forget all the ones you suffer on. 

Viva LOOK. Best bike I've ever owned.


----------



## pimpbot

*are you SURE it's a Look?*

dang, I can't get over how pretty that new [email protected] stuff is. 

Nice Bike, Francois. have fun flying on that thing. 

I STILL don't have my stupid TCR in roadworthy shape (AOSTY!), but it's coming.


----------



## ChristianB

*481sl*

Just recieved my 481SL frame and fork.
So pretty I don't know what to say.. Just a few small pictures for you look-fanatics out there (Spot the difference  )... 

























More Pictures later when bike is assembled.

I will assemble it myself (still waiting for campy parts - Centaur group w/ chorus BB and Crank-set). Doeas anybody have any good advice / things to know, before i start? Especially reg. the 481 ??

Thank you in advance

Christian


----------



## Dave Hickey

Please post more pics. I really like the Jalabert frames. Is the white a 2005 paint scheme?


----------



## nyvram

*LOVE the LOOK tape*

Any idea if we can get that here? I bought some Cinelli to replace my battered old profile tape but I might just opt for the LOOK-branded instead.


----------



## nyvram

*OK OK I'm lazy*

So about 2 minutes later I find this:

https://www.bikesomewhere.com/bikesomewhere.cfm/productLarge/8/175/360

So damn cool! CARBON?? CARBON?? That's a really interesting look (no pun intended).










Neato! Must have it for my bike...NOW


----------



## ChristianB

*Assembled 481SL*

Hi. I promised to post a few pics as i finished the bike so here it goes:
It's a KG481SL 2005-model. Colour scheme Laurent Jalabert.


















It's equipped with Centaur group, except for BB and Cranks, which is Chorus. Stem and handlebar is Ritchey Pro and saddle is SLR XP. Wheels are built by LBS and is Record hubs with CXP33 rims. Tires GP3000.



























oh yeah.. Almost forgot. Pedals is brand new Keo CrMo-vers. only 112g.


















So far I've just test ridden it to see if everything's fine, but I'll write back with a review later.


----------



## Mads Koch

Beutifull bike you got there Christian but where is the Look-tape? hehe! Anyway... the new Look pedals looks very interesting! Where did you get them and that is the price?


----------



## Dave Hickey

Great looking build. Please give us a ride report


----------



## ChristianB

Hi guys,

Ride report propably after weekend, where hopefully many km's will be put on bike!

Reg. the Keo's: So far they're great. Very Light, lower than normal looks (-6mm), only problem is new Cleats (and no, the new cleats from Look to old Delta-system won't work.)

Reg. bike weight: I'm not sure but around 8kg is my guess... The wheels are a bit heavy though so it could be more... they are for training, later perhaps Eurus or Neutron for racing...

Still needs to lower stem, cut fork and raise saddle a bit, but need some time to adjust to new bike.


----------



## ipaul

*Nice build*

Congratulations on a very nice well built bike. Can't wait to read your review.
Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ChristianB said:


> oh yeah.. Almost forgot. Pedals is brand new Keo CrMo-vers. only 112g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've just test ridden it to see if everything's fine, but I'll write back with a review later.


Aarrrgh! I just bought some expensive Look 6.1 ti pedals. Those KEOs are so much lighter and cheaper!!! How do they work?????????

francois


----------

